# FBI Wants Built-In Backdoors To Skype, Facebook, Etc.



## Rydian (May 6, 2012)

> senior FBI officials argue the dramatic shift in communication from the telephone system to the Internet has made it far more difficult for agents to wiretap Americans
> [...]
> The FBI general counsel's office has drafted a proposed law that the bureau claims is the best solution: requiring that social-networking Web sites and providers of VoIP, instant messaging, and Web e-mail alter their code to ensure their products are wiretap-friendly.
> [...]
> The FBI's proposal would amend a 1994 law, called the Communications Assistance for Law Enforcement Act, or CALEA, that currently applies only to telecommunications providers, not Web companies.


Now at first I thought this would have no chance of passing since the web companies and such will have to be the ones that pay for the extra development (and we all know how "lazy" some companies are), but it seems the FBI's aware of that and is trying to appease them.



> FBI Director Robert Mueller is not asking companies to support the bureau's CALEA expansion, but instead is "asking what can go in it to minimize impacts," one participant in the discussions says. That included a scheduled trip this month to the West Coast -- which was subsequently postponed -- to meet with Internet companies' CEOs and top lawyers.







Source


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 6, 2012)

Exactly why I don't fuck with these Social Networks.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (May 6, 2012)

More one reason to not use social networks.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2012)

Shouldn't a point be to try to stop them from prying into things, instead of just avoiding what they're prying into?  I mean they're going to get into something you can't avouid using one of these days.

Anyways this would only apply to people like normal wiretap stuff, people suspected of a crime and all that jazz, the problem is building backdoors into programs.  I mean look at how people exploited the rootkit form the Sony/BMG issue.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 6, 2012)

More reason to unplug the ethernet cord altogether.

It's going to get to the point where using the Internet is a reason to label someone as a suspected terrorist.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> It's going to get to the point where using the Internet is a reason to label someone as a suspected terrorist.



Paranoia is a pretty serious thing, you should have it checked out.

Even then IDGAF if the FBI sees my hilarious conversations and my unimportant Facebook messages. Go ahead, I ain't go nothing to hide from you guys.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > It's going to get to the point where using the Internet is a reason to label someone as a suspected terrorist.
> ...


Seeing as having more than a week's worth of food is reason to label someone as a suspected terrorist, it really isn't that far fetched.

Edit: I forgot. You pay for coffee with cash? You're a goddamn terrorist.


----------



## DiscostewSM (May 6, 2012)

Oh sure, make backdoors for the FBI, when one reason not to have them is to keep out those with other plans.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (May 6, 2012)

great. now i can't TAS


----------



## alphamule (May 6, 2012)

I thought it had nothing to do with enforcing laws or stopping crime.  Isn't it about the guy selling the (patented) spy-hard-ware that sits in the middle?  Hint:  It's almost always about the money.


----------



## Sheimi (May 6, 2012)

The one thing I have to say is, where are they going to get the money for this?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 6, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> The one thing I have to say is, where are they going to get the money for this?



Probably through advertising on Facebook.

Ba dum tish.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 6, 2012)

Doesn't really matter if you have nothing to hide.  If your a terrorist then don't use social networks now...


----------



## AceWarhead (May 6, 2012)

What kinda terrorist would use Facebook?


----------



## Tsuteto (May 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > TwinRetro said:
> ...



Really?  Guess us Mormons are all screwed since, you know, we try to have at LEAST 3 months worth of food for emergencies.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> It's going to get to the point where using the Internet is a reason to label someone as a suspected terrorist.








not a one word post


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 6, 2012)

Oh, by all means, please do!
I'd love to take advantage of a pre-existing backdoor built into the program rather than having to find a flaw in skype and exploit it.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> The one thing I have to say is, where are they going to get the money for this?


The individual companies themselves would need to do it.  Companies with lots of connections and such (facebook, etc.) shouldn't find it too hard if forced, but some smaller companies may have to hold off on normal development for a while to get this done, or might just back out entirely due to moral concerns.



Jakob95 said:


> Doesn't really matter if you have nothing to hide.


So when's the last time you had sex?  Why don't you tell us all about it?
I mean you don't have anything to hide, right? 

That said, this would just be an extension to current wiretapping measures from what I'm reading, meaning they'd need to go through the same stuff as getting the ability to wiretap your phone through your service provider.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 6, 2012)

Don't use social networking, VOIP, or instant messaging. And email, web or otherwise, is inherently insecure. Guess I don't have much to personally fear from this  .


----------



## Thesolcity (May 6, 2012)

Ah well, .onion domains are secure. 

Notasinglefuckwasgiven.jpg


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2012)

What is the point to this? To waste more money on pointless shit?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 6, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> What is the point to this? To waste more money on pointless shit?



No, it's to break down any form of privacy we can claim as Americans.

The government is striving more and more for complete control over us every day with these bullshit bills like CISPA and now this load of crap.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point to this? To waste more money on pointless shit?
> ...


Well jokes on them, I don't even use my Facebook!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 6, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...



Jokes on you. You probably use one of these search engines. 



> The FBI is asking Internet companies not to oppose a controversial proposal that would require the firms, including Microsoft, Facebook, Yahoo, and Google, to build in backdoors for government surveillance.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2012)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Quietlyawesome94 said:
> ...


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (May 6, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> > The Catboy said:
> ...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

fuck the government and fuck this god damned country.


and yes...you can log that into the SuperNexus server in Nevada that Wired magazine talked about that will moniter every outlet of the internet...

YOU HEAR ME!?

FUCK YOU.
all this bullshit is, is just like in the era of "Mirrors Edge"

to destroy any chance of uprising due to the mass oppression of the coersive government we live in.

in the attempt to styfle any mass protest and possible assembly of them, this country is becoming more like China every goddamn week.
oh?...going to fight back?...we will know about it.
want a secret anti-government society?...they want to know about it.
want to speak out against the government and point out the mass evil and corruption that has tainted this nation?....they want to know so they can STOP YOU.

this is not about "your saftey"

this is about "terrorism"

and the "terrorists" are not the sand people with turbans on their head. It's YOU. the PEOPLE. The REBELS (Code Geass anyone?)  the ones with THE VOICE. who have RIGHTS. who are currently FIGHTING oppression.

this is all about "damage control" and trying to avoid a "disaster" or a "uprising" (which is why the president has a private sector of the army called NorthCom to handle "social" issues..like protests)
(that is soon to come regardless)

seriously....God's Bless Cursed The USA


----------



## Puregamer (May 6, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> fuck the government and fuck this god damned country.
> 
> 
> and yes...you can log that into the SuperNexus server in Nevada that Wired magazine talked about that will moniter every outlet of the internet...
> ...


move to Canada, we've got free health care!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > fuck the government and fuck this god damned country.
> ...




this too will come to your country...europe has already done it..and Canda is most likely not far off...

i'm a natural born fighter and I probably will die one.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 6, 2012)

Puregamer said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > fuck the government and fuck this god damned country.
> ...


And deadmau5.
Honestly, this just going overboard. 
Are we going to live in a future of oppression, living with the fear of the Government watching every move?


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 6, 2012)

I love Ask.com! You all laughed at me, who's laughing now!? But for real, I use Google and don't care if they see what I type/look at.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> > stanleyopar2000 said:
> ...




I believe you are 100% absolute-fucking-loutely.

the world in Mirrors Edge will be our reality...what's the story of mirrors edge again?

_social media shut down and all means of communication are heavilly monitered??_

the only way to get free information for the _resistance_ is running the information by hand by talented people called runners

these "runners" who pursue justice by getting the truth out there, are branded as *"terrorists"*


----------



## loco365 (May 6, 2012)

Well,

1. The FBI can go fuck themselves.
2. If this happens, I am removing myself from all social media, that is, Twitter, Facebook, and Google+
3. I will then be happy.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

_Mirror's Edge takes place in an unnamed link building coastal city where a totalitarian regime* monitors its citizens through invasive surveillance using techniques including video cameras and tracking all forms of electronic communication in order to reduce crime and quell any challenge to its power. *In Mirror's Edge, *the government slowly changed from a seemingly peaceful system to Totalitarianism*. The City is watched by many security cameras and more Police forces patrolling the city. However, the citizens that went against this, began to protest this new system of controlling their lives._ Mirror’s Edge, blows the entire concept of* “Government control” *out of the water. *There are cameras at every street corner, all forms of electronic communication is monitored, and the police (Referred to as ‘Blues’ in Mirror’s Edge), are an infestation, used to put the people in their place and keep silent *(sounds like how the USA handled the 'occupy' protests)

= USA 2012.

seems (almost) legit.


----------



## Todderbert (May 6, 2012)

Call this guy up, he certainly had the balls.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> Call this guy up, he certainly had the balls.




if that is the event in China that i'm thinking about, you won't call him up. because he is fucking dead. they took him away and no one ever saw him again.


----------



## Todderbert (May 6, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Todderbert said:
> 
> 
> > Call this guy up, he certainly had the balls.
> ...


Yeah, sometimes you have to go out on a limb for what you believe in.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

Todderbert said:


> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Todderbert said:
> ...



it's the choice that all of us will have to make.

Swear your loyalty to "The Dragon"?...or die a rebel.

your choice.

either whatever one you decide...the way these laws are coming and passing.?

it will be soon. unfortunately in our lifetime. before our generation


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2012)

Tsuteto said:


> Really?  Guess us Mormons are all screwed since, you know, we try to have at LEAST 3 months worth of food for emergencies.




I feel ya, but how can they possibly find out if one has that much food or not, hidden cameras?  Just send different people in at different times and then combine all the food. Seriously, the goons responsible for this should get a good kick to the face.


----------



## Puregamer (May 6, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> Puregamer said:
> 
> 
> > stanleyopar2000 said:
> ...


yeaa man i feel you, but you're not going to get anything by ranting on the temp.

There's a reason why the FBI's still around after the type of shit they've done. If they want a backdoor in social networking sites, they'll get it.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2012)

This is why using fake yet convincing information on social networks is advantageous. *Hears front door open* What?  Why are you looking at me like that for?  Oh, I get it, you're here because I used the words "sod off" and "government" in the same sentence. Is that why? *CS gas used*.

bloody wankers


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

THIS. is the new Super Utah Spy Center. in the middle of the motherfucking desert where no one can see what they are doing.

this site is still under contstruction.

but when it's finished...it will monitor ALL forms of communication. voice, data, txt, everything...anything that sounds "threatning" to them will be notified. and most likely the very backdoors they are obtaining have to do with this super spy center they are building. I GURANTEE IT.

Wired Magazine said it's so bad and sensitive they commented with, "watch what you say"

Wired Magazine called it* "the final piece" *so what are the "other pieces??"

with timing most likely this country will have an entirely different government system which will work alongside the center....which won't be a coinsidence.


because building fucking billion dollar facilities and spying on it's innocent citizens like God is SO much better for this country than putting that BILLIONS of dollars into fucking economic growth or job creation.

seriously. fuck this country. because we are fucked.


----------



## AceWarhead (May 6, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> THIS. is the new Super Utah Spy Center.
> 
> this site is still under contstruction.
> 
> ...


Bye internet. See you when the Government sticks their nosy dick outta your ass.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

this shit is really bothering me....so I shall play Deus Ex: Human Revolution..a game that has conspiracy th---FUUUUUUUUUUUUUU........


Seriously....I need to get my shit together, make amends, and do all the things I want to do before it's too late.

*looks at the very bottom of his signature*

yep. that shit still stands.


----------



## alphamule (May 6, 2012)

Basic laws of unintended consequences:
A)  First we have the ability for those with good intentions.
B)  Then we have the will from those that can, to abuse that capability.
C)  Then the ability is taken away.
Repeat ad nausea since early man.  It's just a fact of life that people do childish stuff like this when they've never had someone foolish enough to say no.

Just remember folks, it's a good life!  Yes... It's a very good thing that they did.  Oh no, don't think that!
https://en.wikipedia...A_Good_Life.JPG

(LOL, I just had to post that picture)

And yes, that a little over the top with the 'end of the world' but yes it's not a good thing that they did asking for these powers.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 6, 2012)

That's it, I'm defecting.  The government can screw off.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 6, 2012)

moral of the future is: get paid, get laid, and live a happy life to the fullest before it's stripped away from you.


----------



## alphamule (May 6, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> Doesn't really matter if you have nothing to hide.  If your a terrorist then don't use social networks now...


Irony:  Those are the sorts of people that are the most shocked when they're the first to feel the boot.
Imagine if these concepts were combined:
1)  There are so many laws that it's practically impossible to not be committing any felonies at least once a week.
2)  It will soon be possible to fully monitor all movements, all the time.
3)  It's a crime to associate with people - think of RICO and conspiracy laws.
4)  Companies make money off of prisons.
5)  Some idiot politician actually tries to enforce all those (contradicting) laws in order to satisfy those mentioned in #4.

Now that wouldn't be effective if society tried to enforce laws 100%, but it would be a great way to legally remove rights from anyone who is inconvenient.  Although it would be funny to imagine a society where prisons were useless because even the guards were prisoners.  Hmm, maybe the makers of that show had it right!


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 6, 2012)

If only more people cared and were actually proactive to help do anything about it.
I get a feeling that by the time the general public starts to care, we wont have any rights left to protect.


----------



## Thesolcity (May 6, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> If only more people cared and were actually proactive to help do anything about it.
> 
> Nobody actually does anything about anything anymore because as soon as the word terrorism is mentioned everyone just nods and takes it.



No its because anyone wanting a way around it knows a way around it. Everyone else can cry moar. ;o;


----------



## Fear Zoa (May 6, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> Fear Zoa said:
> 
> 
> > If only more people cared and were actually proactive to help do anything about it.
> ...


Big brother is always watching, waiting, lurking in the shadows and around ever corner. 

Point being that if we let the government take all our rights away there will be a point where there is no way around it


----------



## alphamule (May 6, 2012)

Just call me the Honorable Officer Beria.  They want me to show them the crime!  

*Later*
Just call me Premier Deputy Beria. 



Spoiler



(Yeah, he got promoted after being a high-ranking police officer)


----------



## Midna (May 6, 2012)

I don't care about this. They already use wiretapping as a legitimate tool for catching and charging criminals. As long as this still requires a warrant, there's no issue.


----------



## alphamule (May 6, 2012)

LOL, who needs a warrant unless they want to convict?  Nixon and his trial ring any bells?  And you act like it's hard to get one, anyways.  You don't actually need a warrant if there's probable cause, also.


----------



## Qtis (May 6, 2012)

alphamule said:


> LOL, who needs a warrant unless they want to convict?  Nixon and his trial ring any bells?  And you act like it's hard to get one, anyways.  You don't actually need a warrant if there's probable cause, also.


But they need a person to actually do the reading and searching. It's not like they're going to be digging through every single message and search done on Google/Facebook/whatnot. Sure it's automated, but automation won't probably be accepted in a court during our lifetimes since it's always possible to get an error from the system coding.

I'm not really worried as long as there is regulated use of it. Data streaming from one point to another is growing daily and in the end it's going to be impossible to monitor what the data is without making another set of servers to process everything. Which is quite frankly impossible..


----------



## Midna (May 6, 2012)

alphamule said:


> LOL, who needs a warrant unless they want to convict?  Nixon and his trial ring any bells?  And you act like it's hard to get one, anyways.  You don't actually need a warrant if there's probable cause, also.


By that logic, they're probably already tapping your phone. So why do you care if they read your facebook posts?


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2012)

I don't really care, using social networks for private matters is stupid anyway.





Rydian said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't really matter if you have nothing to hide.
> ...


And I'd be glad to tell you but that's going off topic.


----------



## triassic911 (May 6, 2012)

AceWarhead said:


> What kinda terrorist would use Facebook?


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 6, 2012)

Just wonderin,
How secure are underground sites such as those accessible by only TOR users?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2012)

Midna said:


> I don't care about this. They already use wiretapping as a legitimate tool for catching and charging criminals. As long as this still requires a warrant, there's no issue.



Choice video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibQGWXfWc7c

Also one I link to link up at the same time as the one above 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wXkI4t7nuc



As it stands I reckon there are serious inroads already let alone what sigint agencies are capable of but the resources required to use them (lest we forget half the stuff we see on our favourite police procedurals would swallow half the budget of most police departments that are not big cities) probably are what triggered this. My biggest reservation though is it could end up being a repeat of the crypto export laws before they were gutted where things were embarrassingly weak and any halfway competent enterprise could do some damage.

The other side of it has popped up a few times in recent months ( http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/08/the_effects_of.html ) but it might be a grab for something to help make a legend for undercover types (also good http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/04/biometric_passp_1.html ).


----------



## FireGrey (May 6, 2012)

Why would I care if the FBI is checking my facebook messages?
It would only be a worry if you are talking about underage sex or illegal stuff.


----------



## air2004 (May 6, 2012)

Maybe there not really asking for a backdoor. After all the companies wouldn't have to reval any trade secrets in open court ie. we cant tell you how the government did just that they did it . ( in reality they will just hand over the info )


----------



## alphamule (May 6, 2012)

TOR is stupidly easy to spy on.  Any of us could do it if we were willing to run a large enough exit node.  It's unencrypted at the end points, for obvious reasons.  Maybe everyone's thinking I2P or strictly sites on the onion top-level domain?  Freenet and I2P are seemingly pretty secure but have some issues I'd rather not discuss here.  If you've used them, you know.



FireGrey said:


> Why would I care if the FBI is checking my facebook messages?
> It would only be a worry if you are talking about underage sex or illegal stuff.


You obviously didn't pay attention in class when they discussed the war on drugs and this thing called interdiction - oh wait, they don't do that until college inside a classroom.    Essentially, in the 'War on Drugs', they've come up with all sorts of rather questionable actions that are justified with exactly such statements as 'they're probably guilty of something else' or 'drug dealers are evil', nevermind that nothing was proven or even heavily disproven.  Property has no rights according to courts of the land.



Midna said:


> alphamule said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, who needs a warrant unless they want to convict?  Nixon and his trial ring any bells?  And you act like it's hard to get one, anyways.  You don't actually need a warrant if there's probable cause, also.
> ...


I don't mean for prosecution.  Think politically, not criminally.  Say, if you were trying to rig an election and needed blackmail stuff.  But of course in that case, backdoors are pointless since you can just use 'other' means.

In civil society, there's this idea that the concept called a fishing expedition is immoral and should be illegal.  It works like this.  I record everything you could possibly have done but can't analyze or use all the information.  I just store it somewhere for several years.  I later have a reason to coerce you into (possibly not) doing something and can now concentrate on all the information I recorded to find habits and stuff that is legal but can be made to look bad.  You don't have to be prosecuted for me to ruin your life.  Even the most innocent of things can be made to look plain awful.


----------



## frogboy (May 6, 2012)

Awesome, I've always wanted FBI agents to read my Facebook messages.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 6, 2012)

I always wondered how do they wire in to your phone calls when there are so many people?  Wouldn't it take forever to check everyones phone calls?


----------



## Jamstruth (May 6, 2012)

You've got a phone number that identifies your account, your address etc. FBI goes to the phone company and says "Hey, we want to listen to the phone calls coming from or to this number. Here's our warrant" and the phone company has to agree.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 6, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> You've got a phone number that identifies your account, your address etc. FBI goes to the phone company and says "Hey, we want to listen to the phone calls coming from or to this number. Here's our warrant" and the phone company has to agree.



Since you usually need a phone number and definitely address details to pretty much do any E-commerce or social networking anyway, why do they need the backdoor anyway, it's unnecessary.


----------



## The Milkman (May 6, 2012)

Its like the 1st Amendment, DOESNT EVEN EXSIST.

But seriously, this doesn't really matter since the FBI (and most of the government) already have access to these things, unless the FBI feels like posting penis-pics on everyones facebook wall I don't understand why they would need this.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Its like the 1st Amendment, DOESNT EVEN EXSIST.



The 1st Amendment didn't account for possibly the largest innovation in human history since fire or the Industrial Revolution.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 6, 2012)

Guys, there's a stupidly easy way to combat this.

Every start tweeting / FB status-ing / emailing random stuff about "bomb", "meet me at", "president", "election", "assassinate", "money" etc.

They'll have so many matches they'll just give up.


----------



## pwsincd (May 6, 2012)

The major assumption here is the fact that they probably have the facilities to enter the back door wether the back door exists or not . they just want the approval to do what they do already .


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 6, 2012)

First, I have nothing to hide, so I don't care.

Second, I don't live in the U.S, so they can't actually touch me directly.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 6, 2012)

Luckily, I do not do inappropriate things on Facebook. Still, this is unnecessary invasion of privacy and I'm would like to think that legitimate terrorists wouldn't communicate over Facebook.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2012)

prowler said:


> I don't really care, using social networks for private matters is stupid anyway.


It's not just about "social networks", stuff like skype and IMs would count, too.  Pretty much any form of digitial communication with enough users would fall under this.  Pick any sort of method you'd communicate with family/relatives over the internet, and it's bound to count.



prowler said:


> And I'd be glad to tell you but that's going off topic.


u just love makin meh jelous



fgghjjkll said:


> Just wonderin,
> How secure are underground sites such as those accessible by only TOR users?


If we can google it, the FBI can google it.

Now I have seen some services/sites that have an agreement that states you cannot now or formerly be any member of law enforcement to access the site, but like many attempts whether that works or not is dubious.



pwsincd said:


> The major assumption here is the fact that they probably have the facilities to enter the back door wether the back door exists or not . they just want the approval to do what they do already.


I think that's a little paranoid.  The FBI doesn't magically have a bunch of power nobody else knows about.  This isn't MIB here.



Giga_Gaia said:


> Second, I don't live in the U.S, so they can't actually touch me directly.


Exporting criminals?

EDIT: Typo.  nor -> now


----------



## FAST6191 (May 6, 2012)

Giga_Gaia said:


> First, I have nothing to hide, so I don't care.
> 
> Second, I don't live in the U.S, so they can't actually touch me directly.



Are you genuinely saying nothing to hide nothing to fear... I thought we got that one out of our system around the ID cards and data retention stuff a couple of years back.

As for can't touch me directly- I am pretty sure many of these services route through and indeed out of the US which via peculiarities with the laws (see videos, defcon one especially, in my previous post) there is scope for something.

Also have a word with your fellow countrymen- http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/01/bodog_shut_via_verisign/



Wizerzak said:


> Guys, there's a stupidly easy way to combat this.
> 
> Every start tweeting / FB status-ing / emailing random stuff about "bomb", "meet me at", "president", "election", "assassinate", "money" etc.
> 
> They'll have so many matches they'll just give up.



If sigint agencies are still doing very basic keyword matching as their sole indicator.... yeah.


----------



## pwsincd (May 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> This isn't MIB here




No its the wiki wiki wild wild west. Just like them there alien beings  over at area 51 they didnt tell u about . im tellin ya man , Big Brother is alive an well and asking for your permission to butt fuk ya.


----------



## holoflame (May 6, 2012)

Sheez, I feel sorry for the Americans here.


----------



## Dimensional (May 6, 2012)

All I can read from this is that it will encourage more encryption into various communication protocals and even the development of 3rd party programs that use these communication methods like Skype or IM, that wouldn't have these backdoors in them. It would increase secure communcation. That would in turn increase the development of powerful computers and decryption programs by the FBI and others to try and get around this, which in turn just makes this statement loop over and over and over and over again. The backdoors would then have to be made to be put in by the compilers, like GCC or Microsoft Visual Studios, so that they could be able to monitor the communication from the source even. Or the backdoors would have to be put into every OS, which nobody, not even the OS developers, would allow.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 6, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> That's it, I'm defecting.  The government can screw off.


i can hear the fbi kicking down your door as you speak


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2012)

Dimensional said:


> All I can read from this is that it will encourage more encryption into various communication protocals and even the development of 3rd party programs that use these communication methods like Skype or IM, that wouldn't have these backdoors in them. It would increase secure communcation. That would in turn increase the development of powerful computers and decryption programs by the FBI and others to try and get around this, which in turn just makes this statement loop over and over and over and over again. The backdoors would then have to be made to be put in by the compilers, like GCC or Microsoft Visual Studios, so that they could be able to monitor the communication from the source even. Or the backdoors would have to be put into every OS, which nobody, not even the OS developers, would allow.


Uh, it's the FBI wanting backdoors for them installed into skype and such.

As in, they want to pass this amendment to the law, and the amendment would make skype and such legally be required to set up backdoors for the FBI.


----------



## Dimensional (May 6, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Dimensional said:
> 
> 
> > All I can read from this is that it will encourage more encryption into various communication protocals and even the development of 3rd party programs that use these communication methods like Skype or IM, that wouldn't have these backdoors in them. It would increase secure communcation. That would in turn increase the development of powerful computers and decryption programs by the FBI and others to try and get around this, which in turn just makes this statement loop over and over and over and over again. The backdoors would then have to be made to be put in by the compilers, like GCC or Microsoft Visual Studios, so that they could be able to monitor the communication from the source even. Or the backdoors would have to be put into every OS, which nobody, not even the OS developers, would allow.
> ...


Yes, and I'm pointing out the next steps that would be a result of all of this. I'm not saying it's an overly bad thing, but it will take up time and resources on both sides of the front, people arguing and supporting security, and people arguing and supporting privacy.


----------



## Shoat (May 6, 2012)

Totally pointless.

Anyone using such sites and services who has something to hide will simply switch to a service that is not based in the US (and thus will not be affected by US law and not have such a backdoor).


----------



## alphamule (May 7, 2012)

Well in the old days *TM*, we just had the NSA approve devices for export and it was amazing how the State Dept. always went with their recommendations.  

A lot of manufacturers had backdoors because of deliberate design decisions, not just the need to get the approval of some crypto export authority.  Those days are highly numbered thanks to things like DOCSIS 3.0 theft-of-service hacking and router worms.


----------



## chartube12 (May 7, 2012)

Shoat said:


> Totally pointless.
> 
> Anyone using such sites and services who has something to hide will simply switch to a service that is not based in the US (and thus will not be affected by US law and not have such a backdoor).



ICANN the company/agency responsible for internet law and development is a USA based company. If this pasts it effects the whole world, not just us here in the US.


----------



## Frank Cadena (May 7, 2012)

@[member='Shoat']: And then anyone who doesn't the 'government approved' communication avenues would be branded as 'suspected terrorist'... The common people especially libertarians would have a massive shit fit.


----------



## InuYasha (May 7, 2012)

Social networking sites are already spy tools...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 7, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBFHkTA2B_o


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 8, 2012)

What a world we live in these days.

At the rate this is going, I fear my children's children will not be able to take a shower without prior clearance and surveillance by some governing authority.


----------



## Janthran (May 8, 2012)

Their faces when I find the backdoor code.
Heh. Heh. Heh.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 8, 2012)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> What a world we live in these days.
> 
> At the rate this is going, I fear my children's children will not be able to take a shower without prior clearance and surveillance by some governing authority.



And then we will have quota on how much water we drink, how much oxygen our bodies take in, heck, there will probably be a government mandate on how many times our cells can replicate.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 8, 2012)

It's nice that they *want* one.

I want a Vita, a 3DS, a DSi, a chipped Saturn and perhaps a set of extra controllers and other accessories. Doesn't mean I'm getting those anytime soon.


----------



## alphamule (May 8, 2012)

Haha, yeah.  But you know how a little kid can embarrass you before they realize they're not getting what they want just because they say so?  Humanity seems ready to see a really loud kid get put in 'timeout' or something.  More likely, the shunning version of the same.


----------

